# Dried yolk sac won't fall off.



## TortoiseSpeed93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have a yellow foot tortoise, about 3 weeks old. Baby is up and running. Eating, drinking. But the yolk sac hasn't fallen off yet. It's all dried up and dark brown. And it has come up to a point that it starts to leave a dent in it's plastron, because of it's weight when walking and such. I don't wanna yank it off or anything. Ouch!!!
Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2020)

This tortoise should have spent a week in a damp brooder box absorbing the yolk sac. Don't know what will happen now. Have to wait and see.

Check this out for future hatches:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## TortoiseSpeed93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hmmm, I see. I do soak the yellow foot daily. Maybe I should soak it a bit longer?

But thank you for the added info on how to incubate eggs and take care of the hatchlings.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2020)

You can try keeping it moist/soft by applying cold pressed coconut oil, mineral oil or vaseline, and hopefully it will drop off soon.


----------



## TortoiseSpeed93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Oooh. Thank you for your advice.
I shall do it the first thing in the morning


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Feb 8, 2020)

Personally I'd just use triple antibiotic ointment. It will seal off if not done already and be left behing soon.


----------



## TortoiseSpeed93 (Feb 17, 2020)

Update: the yolk sac has fallen of. Yay.
I did do the coconut oil everyday after every soak. 

Previously my Tortoise was just in a box, 
I was in search of a good table enclosure 
Now I got a wooden one. At the bottom I put plastic, to prevent the wood from soaking all the excrement fluids and urine and occasional water spill. On top I put grass, sand and pebbles. But I noticed I probably have to put another layer of sand, because the plastic became visible in a corner. I think my tort was sitting in it's own pee and that soften it's harden yolk sac. That's what probably helped too. 
Not the most hygienic way for it to fall off. But now I can stop worrying about it and my tort can walk freely too.


----------

